# My son!



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 8, 2017)

What more can I say! Don't use Dyslexia as an excuse for failure!

(mature content)


Spoiler


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 8, 2017)

Interesting photo!  Can you give some more information about it??  I'm curious.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh sorry, he's the one in the white 
Seriously, he was a jungle pilot in Papua for seven years, now back in the Uk.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 8, 2017)

Cool, for you son.  I'm sure it's an interesting career.

Can't help but notice the fascinating "underwear" on the natives.  This is definitely one of those educational National Geographic-type photos.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 8, 2017)

Cap'n Mike said:


> Oh sorry, he's the one in the white
> Seriously, he was a jungle pilot in Papua for seven years, now back in the Uk.





Thanks, interesting job I'm sure!


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 8, 2017)

Bit worrying for his Mum sometimes


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 8, 2017)

Cap'n Mike said:


> Bit worrying for his Mum sometimes



Being a mother, I can imagine.


----------



## AnnaM (Oct 10, 2017)

Interesting but tough. I think.


----------



## Iodine (Oct 20, 2017)

You have every right to be very proud of your son.

I would like to ask about those orange cylinders the other men are wearing but it might sound inappropriate so I won't.  It just seems like a loin cloth would work better but I don't know.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 21, 2017)

These are the Dani tribe in Papua, Indonesia and the men all wear penis sheaths made from a type of gourd from puberty. Not sure why?
When Matt left there they held one of their mock battles and dance ceremony and presented him with two sets of hunting bows and arrows, one for the father who sired this "man who comes from the skies"! They have several types of arrow, some for "man", some for birds and others for mammals with poison tips!
I have mounted them on a wall in our conservatory.................


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2017)

I have been to PNG and visited some villages where the people shared some of their culture with us.
It disturbs me that the people of Irian Jaya (West Papua) live under Indonesian rule and there is a cloud of secrecy that is very hard to penetrate.


----------



## 911 (Oct 24, 2017)

A jungle pilot? Just what is that? 

I am also curious about the picture though. Are the three black men bragging?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 24, 2017)

They are pleased to be associated with a "big man" which is the term they use for a chief. A pilot is considered to be a "big man" and this is why they are sending a gift to his father, as a token of esteem.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2017)

Very interesting picture!  I learn something new every day.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 26, 2017)

Haven't   they  ever heard of  "Fruit  Of the Loom"  in Papua?


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 26, 2017)

Plenty of fruit if you look closely


----------



## oldman (Oct 26, 2017)

So, a pilot is considered a big man, huh? I'll have to show this picture to my wife and get her opinion. 

Falcon...That's funny.


----------



## Trade (Oct 27, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Haven't   they  ever heard of  "Fruit  Of the Loom"  in Papua?



I think the USA needs to lose it's uptight puritanical attitudes towards our bodies and sexuality in general.

That being said, ain't no way I'm going around neked unless I lose at least 20 lbs.


----------



## Lara (Oct 27, 2017)

911 said:


> I am also curious about the picture though. Are the three black men bragging?


I would imagine this practice is akin to women wearing Victoria Secret push-up bras....beauty enhancement and ****** attraction enhancement? The men in the photo would probably be just as curious about push-up bras, if they ever saw a photo, as we are about their "push-up supporters". That darn gravity


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 27, 2017)

At one of the villages that we visited in the highlands of New Guinea we were treated to an dramatized enactment of marriage negotiations between two tribes. The narrator made it clear that a desirable attribute of the bride was small high breasts. It is a sign of youth. What a pity that currently our young women feel that this is a sign of inadequacy.


----------

